# Poor burr alignment



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I am listening to burrs which touch over approx 30° of a rotation only.

This suggests to me that the rotating burr carrier is a tad high in one place.

To identify where, I propose to use crayon or chalk on the burr then assemble and test.

Having already washed all of these parts clean I wonder if any of you has any tips on how to resolve this?

My options are to assemble normally or 180° rotated (No retaining screws on bottom burr). The carrier seems to be aluminium and locates on the shaft only by aligning a slot on a spring pin through the motor shaft.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I think people generally recommend just using a black felt tip pen around the edge of the burrs and then run them together until the chirp and then see where the pen is removed. Trouble is this just tells you that the are touching it doesn't solve anything. You need to buy a dial guage so you can test the trueness of both the carrier and then the burr on the carrier. You can usually pick them up cheaply on eBay for under a tenner, or twenty quid including a stand.

Personally I found a second hand one that is specifically for depth measurement which works really well for grinders as it's foot spans across the throat of the grinder so the feeler, which on mine has an adjustable length, can drop down onto the burr/carrier. Testing the top burr I just make a couple of improvised towers out of wooden blocks/books/etc and then stand it over the upturned burr set and take spot reading at 3 opposite places around the circumference.

Mine looks a little like this one ;


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You can buy something like this to measure small changes.

Alignment will never be 100% perfect, so the first thing to do is establish if its 'unusual'.

I'm going through this process with my SJ, and I've had all this said to me already









Edit: Marc's gauge dial, which has a bracket to hold it in one position would do a better job than the one I posted


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I think I have already established that something is unusual in that even if I grind 2 steps from touching, use 18g, try various methods of distribution and tamp to over 30 lbs I still get a pour from the pre-infusion. or 30g in 6-8 secs on the Fracino.

1 step from touching and the grinder chokes.

I will be glad to get the other grinder up and running...... if only to prove a point.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find the burrs are fine, the problem lies with the lower carrier running out of true, often caused by people "levering" it off with a screwdriver OR running screws through to "jack" it up and turning one screw too much at one time.


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Got it wrong


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The Shots are NOT running nice



grumpydaddy said:


> I think I have already established that something is unusual in that *even if I grind 2 steps from touching, use 18g, try various methods of distribution and tamp to over 30 lbs I still get a pour from the pre-infusion. or 30g in 6-8 secs on the Fracino.*


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Ah, sorry I understood it wrong and read "machine chokes" instead of grinder chokes. Hell yea, take it apart !


----------

